# WOUTempAdmin login...



## diegont (Nov 30, 2012)

You are using WSUSOffline75 and suddenly you realize that the WOUTempAdmin is blocked and nothing is happening...

What to do now?

Log on with your account ( with admin privilege ) 

Go to computer Management ( right click on my computer and manage ) go to local users, and locate the WOUTempAdmin.

Right click on it and set password.

Log out and then Log in with the WOUTempAdmin and the new password you set and continue your update process.

If you started the process by accessing a network drive, it will show a Command Prompt screen
asking for your network authentication information.

If you are in a Domain, write your domainname\username and press enter
and now input your password and press enter.

The process will continue automatically.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Thank you for sharing that.


----------

